# Sexy Rexy just turned 15



## Tangles (Jul 2, 2012)




----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Happy 15th Birthday handsome Rexy!

You look great, enjoy celebrating your special day.


----------



## Taylorsmum (Sep 30, 2014)

Happy 15th Birthday Beautiful !


----------



## 4goldengirls (Jun 10, 2014)

What a wonderful age - Happy Birthday.


----------



## Pilgrim123 (Jul 26, 2014)

Happy birthday to Rexie! That's a wonderful age. He looks so much like my Pilgrim. What a very handsome boy!


----------



## mdoats (Jun 7, 2007)

Handsome boy!


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

Happy 15th Birthday, Rexy!


----------



## Harleysmum (Aug 19, 2014)

Hope you got lots of treats darling. And cake!!!


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Happy Birthday Gorgeous Rexy, have a wonderful day x


----------



## Jud (Aug 10, 2015)

Tangles said:


> View attachment 576834
> 
> 
> View attachment 576842
> ...



Happy Birthday sexy Rexy! You are so handsome




Cara-Mia - Heart-Golden

7/3-7/15


----------



## Tangles (Jul 2, 2012)

Rexy thanks you for all your kind thoughts


----------



## Daisy123 (Jan 26, 2009)

He's adorable happy happy happy Birthday!!!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Wow!!*

Wow!! Happy Birthday to Rexy. What a gorgeous dog!!


----------



## L.Rocco (Jul 28, 2015)

Happy birthday beautiful!!


----------



## mddolson (Jul 10, 2012)

Happy 15 th birthday Rexie.
Looking GOOD at 75 (in human) years.
Hope I have that much hair at 75.

Mike D


----------



## Tangles (Jul 2, 2012)

mddolson said:


> Happy 15th birthday Rexie.
> Looking GOOD at 75 (in human) years.
> Hope I have that much hair at 75.
> 
> Mike D


 
Summer is comimg Rexy will be getting his annual shave soon. With temperatures reaching up to 45degC he feels like a new pup afterwards.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Happy Birthday Rexy! I think I speak for us all saying we wish all our kids could see 15 years old. You've done well by him.


----------



## Tangles (Jul 2, 2012)

GoldenCamper said:


> Happy Birthday Rexy! I think I speak for us all saying we wish all our kids could see 15 years old. You've done well by him.


Thankyou, yes he has been the best dog ever. Originally we were looking for a puppy but the breeder had none available. He said he had a returned 18 m.o. dog and we could have him for half price. Apparently he was uncontrollable. Turns out a doctor had him and tied him to the balcony for 12 hrs a day and wondered why he chewed the furniture. He has been the most kind natured and obedient dog I have ever known. Still walks 4km most days and has very little arthritis. We have been blessed that's for sure! To know Rexy is to love Rexy


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Tangles said:


> Thankyou, yes he has been the best dog ever. Originally we were looking for a puppy but the breeder had none available. He said he had a returned 18 m.o. dog and we could have him for half price. Apparently he was uncontrollable. Turns out a doctor had him and tied him to the balcony for 12 hrs a day and wondered why he chewed the furniture. He has been the most kind natured and obedient dog I have ever known. Still walks 4km most days and has very little arthritis. We have been blessed that's for sure! To know Rexy is to love Rexy


My 13yr old Golden gal has a 15yr old golden boyfriend named Maverick. He was apparently "uncontrollable" when adopted also. You would never know he is 15. He walks at least 2 miles every day and jumps right in the car after, no help, no ramps.


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Happy Birthday! You are one handsome boy!


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

Happy belated birthday Rexy!! You are a very handsome man. I just want to give that face a big smooch!!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Belated but Happy Birthday handsome Rexy!


----------



## soxOZ (Dec 13, 2007)

Happy 15th Birthday Rexy from some fellow Adelaidians, Mac, Mattie, Moe, and from us as well...


----------



## Tangles (Jul 2, 2012)

soxOZ said:


> Happy 15th Birthday Rexy from some fellow Adelaidians, Mac, Mattie, Moe, and from us as well...


 
Hi Wally, Thankyou. I notice Maesie looks a lot like Rexy. Did you get her from Tiptree at Mylor?


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Happiest of barkdays, Rexy! I hope you got everything your doggy heart wanted....like steak


----------



## soxOZ (Dec 13, 2007)

Tangles said:


> Hi Wally, Thankyou. I notice Maesie looks a lot like Rexy. Did you get her from Tiptree at Mylor?


Hi, Yes we did, actually we “Rescued” her from Tiptree. 

Rexy and Maesie are probably are related… She was going to be used as one of their breeding dogs, but lucky for us, she was almost at the maximum height for a female, and they like to breed with them being closer to the minimum height.

Unfortunately we lost Maesie almost 4 months ago; she was just about to turn 14 years old.
We still weep every time we think about our dear sweet Maesie.
This is the link to Maesie’s farewell post with plenty of pictures that you can compare Rexy with Maesie…

BTW, was that 1st shot taken at Seacliff Beach, as we live just at the top of the hill… :wavey:


----------



## Tangles (Jul 2, 2012)

I live at Brighton South Wally so I'm probably only 1km from you. Small world. I usually walk down to Jetty Road most days so you may see Rexy. It's amazing you know Tiptree dogs when you see them  Come say gday if you recognise him. Maisie was a splitting image of him I am so sorry for your loss. I will be shattered when the time comes with Rexy.


----------



## soxOZ (Dec 13, 2007)

Tangles said:


> I live at Brighton South Wally so I'm probably only 1km from you. Small world. I usually walk down to Jetty Road most days so you may see Rexy. It's amazing you know Tiptree dogs when you see them Come say gday if you recognise him. Maisie was a splitting image of him I am so sorry for your loss. I will be shattered when the time comes with Rexy.


Yeah, it is a really small world. We quite often go down to Jetty Rd to grab a coffee or breakfast on a Sunday morning, so we’ll will look out for Rexy, but then again we notice all dogs especially Goldens… LOL…
Thank you for your kind words about Maesie, and yes it’s really hard losing them as they are your family. You know it’ll happen and much as you prepare yourself for it, it’s never enough…


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

Rooo rooo roooo
Happy Birthday to you!


----------



## Mel (Sep 9, 2008)

Belated Happy Birthday to Sexy Rexy. He looks amazingly fit for a 15 year old. Congrats.


----------

